# 2nd attempt at smoked salmon, with Q-View!



## tpc74 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok so here goes.  On fathers day I made some smoked salmon using the recipe and instructions in this post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/90289/smoked-fish#post_595006   I also used mesquite wood chips, soaked in water for an hour or so, ones I got from walmart of all places.

It turned out excellent and everyone loved it.  So to bring to a party today I thought, why not try again? 

Here are the pics of the fish going into the brine mixture:














Now I brined for about 1 hour and 45 minutes.  Maybe too long, but I wanted them to be a bit more salty then they were during the last attempt.  Here are the pics of the pellicle forming:













After about an hour, maybe an hour and fifteen minutes, I decided they were ready for smoking.  Now I don't have a real smoker per se, but I have been using my weber kettle with much success.  It's charcoal of course so getting the temps where I want them to be is challenging.  Typically I end up on with an average of about 250 degrees.  Here are the pics going into the weber:













Now the directions say to leave them on for about an hour.  Since I constantly fight with the temps, and because I had to add some more charcoal midway (after running to the store because I was out) I decided to leave them on for about two hours, making sure I achieved a minimum of 140 degrees internally on the thickest part of each cut.  Here are the pics when they were done:













As you can see I got a bit excited to try them prior to taking my final pics.  So that end piece was my tester (couldn't risk bringing bad tasting food to a party lol) and it turned out excellent.  My only complaint is that the outer skin as it were is a little tougher than I would have liked.  I assume this to be my fault of longer brining and longer smoking.  But it still tastes great!  The last pic is what I am bringing to the party.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

tpc, morning and very nice job on the fish.....  Your Weber is a real smoker in the hands of an expert like yourself....  Dave


----------



## jack07 (Jul 6, 2012)

nice job on the fish!


----------



## piaconis (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice job, tpc!  Just beware...I started with wood chips in a smoker box on a propane grill, then moved to wood chunks on my Weber kettle.  Eventually, I got into the hardcore stuff of a full blown smoker.  It's a slippery slope, lol!


----------



## tpc74 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  It was a real hit at the party, so much so it had to be wrestled away from a few folks so others could try it lol.  But I didn't get one complaint!

As for the smoker I have a ECB brand new in a box in the basement and I am considering before even using it to return it for something a little bigger and badder hehe. :)


----------

